# Rocchi, dossier della Lazio. Tutti contro il Milan.



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2019)

Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.

La Lazio recrimina fortemente con Rocchi dopo la sconfitta col Milan. È una costante e l'articolo ricorda tutti gli episodi dubbi che hanno riguardato Rocchi e la Lazio, non solo contro il Milan.
Rocchi, definito come "Pastrocchi", avrebbe danneggiato pesantemente la Lazio con il Napoli, e al VAR lo scorso campionato durante Milan-Lazio.
La Lazio sarebbe la squadra verso cui ha tirato fuori più cartellini rossi della Serie A: 16, di cui 6 diretti.

Lotito, rientrato nel consiglio federale, avrebbe deciso di farsi sentire in modo forte quest'estate, sul tema arbitrale.


----------



## bmb (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



L'ultimo a fare i dossier sugli arbitri è stato il Fu Aldo Biscardi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2019)

Hanno mai fatto un dossier sui furti della Juventus?
Non becchiamo un rigore da 5 mesi e una volta che ce lo danno (sacrosanto) aprono i dossier o fanno le inchieste.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



"Favoritismi"???


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2019)

C'è poco da fare,abbiamo tutta l'Italia contro,un Milan che dovesse tornare ad alti livelli macina il fegato a tutti e ad ognuno per diversi motivi.Poi però quando li mettono a pecora quelli di Torino stanno tutti muti,altro che dossier.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Aprile 2019)

Che sistema marcio, dall inizio alla fine


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Aprile 2019)

Fino a 7 gg fa eravamo le vittime.. ora i cattivi.. e nessuno parla della roma..


----------



## PM3 (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



Nel dossier metteranno la trattenuta su Borini in area?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



Certo che , ci vuole coraggio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

e la società? muta


----------



## mark (15 Aprile 2019)

La società deve intervenire, hanno rotto i cog*ioni tutti sti personaggi da baraccone che parlano del Milan!! Cairo che stesse muto, bisogna farsi sentire seriamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



Non vedo l'ora ci sia la Superlega..il calcio italiano è morto seppellito nel suo marciume..e poi ci sta ancora chi è contrario..ma vi rendete conto in quale sistema ci tocca stare?


----------



## Prealpi (15 Aprile 2019)

È evidente che non si vuole perdere uno status quo in atto da diversi anni, un Milan in Champions darebbe enormemente fastidio perché cambierebbe l'equilibrio in Italia, così tutte le vallette della Juventus si ribellano


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



cioè questi fanno un dossier per un presunto rigore (poi dichiarato inesistente da quasi tutta la stampa)..... e cosa avremmo dovuto fare noi per il trattamento arbitrale ricevuto negli ultimi mesi? rigori negati contro Roma, Samp e Rube? senza contare i cartellini ed espulsioni varie


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



Facciano un bel dossier su tutti i nostri arbitraggi, ci fanno un favore.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



Il sistema non vuole il milan in champions.
Incredibile quanto sta accadendo : veniamo derubati a torino e tutti muti, vinciamo contro la lazio con un rigore netto ( un rigore che non ci veniva fischiato da????) e abbiamo tutti contro.
Incredibile.
Schifato da tutto.


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il sistema non vuole il milan in champions.
> Incredibile quanto sta accadendo : veniamo derubati a torino e tutti muti, vinciamo contro la lazio con un rigore netto ( un rigore che non ci veniva fischiato da????) e abbiamo tutti contro.
> Incredibile.
> Schifato da tutto.



allucinante. concordo con te. Ricordiamo pure le partite dopo Samp e Roma. Praticamente nessuno ha fatto notare il rigore negato. Dopo la partita con la Samp tutti a dire che il Milan aveva giocato male il rigore solare su Piatek praticamente appena accennato. Che schifo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il sistema non vuole il milan in champions.
> Incredibile quanto sta accadendo : veniamo derubati a torino e tutti muti, vinciamo contro la lazio con un rigore netto ( un rigore che non ci veniva fischiato da????) e abbiamo tutti contro.
> Incredibile.
> Schifato da tutto.



Tutto ciò è solo colpa nostra, continuiamo a stare zitti e guarda cosa succede.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> allucinante. concordo con te. Ricordiamo pure le partite dopo Samp e Roma. Praticamente nessuno ha fatto notare il rigore negato. Dopo la partita con la Samp tutti a dire che il Milan aveva giocato male il rigore solare su Piatek praticamente appena accennato. Che schifo



E' chiaro che un milan forte e ambizioso rischia di alterare equilibri che si sono creati e consolidati col tempo e che hanno portato alla spartizione della torta accontentando tutti.
Teniamoci pronti perchè stiamo entrando in un campo minato.
In questa serie A è deciso chi deve mangiare, chi deve restarci, chi deve retrocedere.
Basti del resto guardare il chievo, condannato da giugno per delle plus valenze da quel mondo che poi fa passare per normali le operazioni sturaro, mandragora, ecc ecc.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Aprile 2019)

Ma non capisco perchè proprio noi che siamo stati praticamente sempre penalizzati questa stagione..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



Roba vergognosa, vergognosa. La societa' deve farsi sentire, qui e' ora di finirla di starsi zitti davanti a queste cose. 

Che poi, questi fanno il dossier e alla fine l'unico fatto che sarebbe da analizzare e' la spinta da dietro a Suso da parte di Luiz Felipe a fine partita, che ha portato poi alla rissa. Ovviamente pero' qui tutti muti...


----------



## mabadi (15 Aprile 2019)

Che la settimana scorsa ad essere onesti il rigore dato alla Lazio era e resta inventato.
Ma per non farlo passare come errore hanno modificato le regole.


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



Il dossier con cosa, le modifiche da apportare al regolamento per far sì che la prossima volta quello su SmS sia rigore e quello su Musacchio no?
Da queste reazioni comunque si capisce molto bene il perchè finora siamo stati penalizzati così tanto, probabilmente abbiamo tutta la lega calcio contro. Schifosi maledetti.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Aprile 2019)

E' indiscutibilmente imbarazzante


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



Mi aspetto un comunicato viste le accuse di favoritismo per il Milan, possibilmente no inutile come quello sul caso baka e kessie


----------



## davidelynch (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> _Seguiranno aggiornamenti_



Al circo si vedono meno pagliacci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.



*La Lazio recrimina fortemente con Rocchi dopo la sconfitta col Milan. È una costante e l'articolo ricorda tutti gli episodi dubbi che hanno riguardato Rocchi e la Lazio, non solo contro il Milan.
Rocchi, definito come "Pastrocchi", avrebbe danneggiato pesantemente la Lazio con il Napoli, e al VAR lo scorso campionato durante Milan-Lazio.
La Lazio sarebbe la squadra verso cui ha tirato fuori più cartellini rossi della Serie A: 16, di cui 6 diretti.

Lotito, rientrato nel consiglio federale, avrebbe deciso di farsi sentire in modo forte quest'estate, sul tema arbitrale.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivelato dal Corriere dello Sport oggi in edicola, 15 aprile, la Lazio prepara un dossier con tutti i presunti errori dell'arbitro Rocchi nella partita Milan-Lazio
> Tutti contro il Milan, come titola la prima pagina: dalla FIGC che apre un'inchiesta sull'antisportività di alcuni giocatori a Cairo che alza la voce, si fanno emergere sospetti su favoritismi per la corsa Champions.
> 
> La Lazio recrimina fortemente con Rocchi dopo la sconfitta col Milan. È una costante e l'articolo ricorda tutti gli episodi dubbi che hanno riguardato Rocchi e la Lazio, non solo contro il Milan.
> ...



Aggiornato


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Lazio recrimina fortemente con Rocchi dopo la sconfitta col Milan. È una costante e l'articolo ricorda tutti gli episodi dubbi che hanno riguardato Rocchi e la Lazio, non solo contro il Milan.
> Rocchi, definito come "Pastrocchi", avrebbe danneggiato pesantemente la Lazio con il Napoli, e al VAR lo scorso campionato durante Milan-Lazio.
> La Lazio sarebbe la squadra verso cui ha tirato fuori più cartellini rossi della Serie A: 16, di cui 6 diretti.
> 
> Lotito, rientrato nel consiglio federale, avrebbe deciso di farsi sentire in modo forte quest'estate, sul tema arbitrale.*




Ma come prima della partita' a san siro era definito dalla lazio un arbitro perfetto , ora diventa magicamente cattivo ?
Ridicoli.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Lazio recrimina fortemente con Rocchi dopo la sconfitta col Milan. È una costante e l'articolo ricorda tutti gli episodi dubbi che hanno riguardato Rocchi e la Lazio, non solo contro il Milan.
> Rocchi, definito come "Pastrocchi", avrebbe danneggiato pesantemente la Lazio con il Napoli, e al VAR lo scorso campionato durante Milan-Lazio.
> La Lazio sarebbe la squadra verso cui ha tirato fuori più cartellini rossi della Serie A: 16, di cui 6 diretti.
> 
> Lotito, rientrato nel consiglio federale, avrebbe deciso di farsi sentire in modo forte quest'estate, sul tema arbitrale.*



Non so se abbiano ragione sugli altri episodi, ma con noi l'arbitraggio è stato impeccabile.
Noi dovremmo fare dossier sul 60-70% degli arbitri allora.


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Lazio recrimina fortemente con Rocchi dopo la sconfitta col Milan. È una costante e l'articolo ricorda tutti gli episodi dubbi che hanno riguardato Rocchi e la Lazio, non solo contro il Milan.
> Rocchi, definito come "Pastrocchi", avrebbe danneggiato pesantemente la Lazio con il Napoli, e al VAR lo scorso campionato durante Milan-Lazio.
> La Lazio sarebbe la squadra verso cui ha tirato fuori più cartellini rossi della Serie A: 16, di cui 6 diretti.
> 
> Lotito, rientrato nel consiglio federale, avrebbe deciso di farsi sentire in modo forte quest'estate, sul tema arbitrale.*



Ah non siamo gli unici ad avere arbitri che con noi fanno apposta a sbagliare per sfavorirci? 
Benvenuti nel nostro mondo!! Anche se a voi è andata meglio, almeno sabato sera l arbitro ha fischiato correttamente.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2019)

La nostra stagione è tutt'altro che aiutata....anzi...tra l'altro nessun regalo sabato....non so dove Rocchi abbia arbitrato male...


----------



## Davidoff (15 Aprile 2019)

Un Milan di nuovo forte fa paura a tutti, d'altronde quando il gatto non c'è i topi ballano...chissà perché non si parla mai dei favori ricevuti dalla Maggica, eh Pallotta? Strizza di perdere i milioncini CL che ti fanno tirare avanti per speculare? Campionato ridicolo, composto da società ridicole asservite ai ladri di Torino, che gravitano in mezzo al marciume come asse portante. Spero sprofondino tutti prima o poi.


----------

